# Which 40k book...



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you read the most?

Eisenhorn for me and I can see myself going through Gaunts Ghosts again as well.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

'Storm of Iron' for me


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

Would probably be 'Lord of the Night'.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Probably a tie off between Gaunts Ghosts, Eisenhorn and Horus Rising/Legion


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

_Execution Hour_ by Gordon Rennie, followed by _Flight of the Eisenstein_ by James Swallow.

The first is easily one of my favourite books, certainly amongst the best of 40k. It's a simple enough book, simple enough writing yet done with skill and enjoyment that really carries through to the reader (not too descriptive, not too action packed, not too cerebral, not too slow). 

Similarly, the second is a highlight of the early Heresy. Not being quite so tragic or grand as the opening trilogy, it's much more focussed and a tighter story. It echoes the agony and betrayal, but this time with urgency and a degree of surprise that really unfolds well in the story. After about a hundred pages or so, it begins to really heat up. The actual 'historically known' thrust of the story, the titular flight... it's engrossing. Once I hit that bit, I find the book's almost unputdownable. 

I don't dislike Jim writing style, by any means, but similarly I find it rarely hits all the notes that I _love_ as an avid reader. That I keep returning to _Flight_, I think, speaks for how strangely enjoyable it is.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Most likely a tie between _Grey Knights_ by Ben Counter and _The First Heretic_ by ADB... or maybe _Helsreach_, not sure how many times I have read each of those. oh well. :laugh:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Eisenhorn and Ravenor for me.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Xisor said:


> _Execution Hour_ by Gordon Rennie


What about Shadow Point?


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Top 3 in random order:
- Fulgrim
- First Heretic
- Horus Rising

Oh and ofcourse the Rulebook eclipses them all ;-)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Oddly enough that would probably be _Faith & Fire_ for me. Was the first BL book I got (came along with a White Dwarf value pack). I dont dare touch my physical copy any more since its falling apart from its bindings due to the amount of times it has been read.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Dan Abnett's _Horus Rising_. My second Black Library novel and I think I have read it a total of four or five times.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Following i have read twice or more:

- Execution hour, simply amazing book
- Titanicus, Dan's best book
- Space Marine, first 40k book i read and still is great although things have changed
- Gaunts ghost series, first time only read first six books and gotta now finally read all


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've read all the HH novels twice, Helsreach, Battle for the Fang, and the Night Lords trilogy. I have too much else to read to go back over all the rest though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I love reading the Path of the Eldar series as well as the Inquisition trilogies. 

I also thought Angels of Darkness was a great book and look forward to getting my hands on Ravenwing this weekend.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

I post this just the day before pulling out Titanicus for the third time...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Battle For The Fan: 2 times (read it twice, but always fuck up the title. OF THE FANG)

Prospero Burns: 2 times

Warriors of Ultramar: 3 times

Cadian Blood: 5 times 

Kraken: 









I really do love that short story.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Abnett once he actually starts writing plot - I think in the third Ghosts book?


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Eisenhorn trilogy and Ravenor trilogy, already read Pariah twice as well


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

cheeto said:


> I post this just the day before pulling out Titanicus for the third time...


Giggedy! :laugh:

Oh, wait wrong thread.....


----------



## Eroldren (Dec 13, 2012)

For myself rereading any book always entertaining, but four novels I recalled being reread at least over 3 times: _Horus Rising_, _Heroes of the Space Marines_, _Dark Imperium_ and _Soul Hunter_.


----------

